
Ask HN: Nested Virtualization / NAT Supported VPS - anhsirksai
I need to run vagrant and launch vms using VirtualBox as hypervisor.(No Hyper-V). If I launch a EC2&#x2F;google compute instance, these doesnot support VT-X. Is there a way to do this?<p>Looking at OVH.com and hetzner.de but they are without NAT support.<p>I want to:
1. have a Server(Virtual) to launch VMs and try ansible. 
2. Have a server(virtual) to launch 3 VMS and setup a multi-node OpenStack installation.<p>Any suggestions on how I could get through.?<p>Thanks :)
======
sengork
Some cloud providers provide bare metal machines (eg. SoftLayer).

